
Picwing is Offering 2 Months Free in Honor of Mother's Day - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/picwing-is-offering-2-months-free-in-honor-of
======
araneae
Great, now I have no excuse not to take those pictures of me and my fiancé
that my mom has been asking me for...

------
Qz
Is there anything stopping you from claiming random people you know to be your
'mom'?

~~~
jackowayed
No, but they don't care. They're just using Mother's Day as an excuse to do
some drug-dealer marketing--giving a little bit away for free to try to make
you a consistent customer.

~~~
speby
I'm pretty sure drug dealers were not the first people to implement (or even
popularize) this sort of marketing. It might have been school bake sales.

------
edawerd
And just as a friendly reminder to HN, don't forget to call your mom today!

------
tectonic
Looking forward to sending photos to my grandmother with this app.

~~~
mildavw
My grandmother just turned 99. She's sharp as a whip, but doesn't use a
computer, so she misses out on all of the family photos that the rest of us
see on facebook or by email. Picwing solves this problem. My grandma loves it.

